# More kidnappings



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Egyptian Bedouin in the Sinai kidnapped two Brazilian women on Sunday in the third such abduction in the peninsula this year, security officials said.

The tourists were returning from a visit to the historic monastery of St. Catherine in southern Sinai when men seized them and an Egyptian tour guide, the officials said.

Egypt Live Blog | Al Jazeera Blogs


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I know it's a bind but they should bring back the convoy system.. at least people were kept safe


----------



## swemuslimah (Mar 3, 2012)

About one week ago a woman got kidnapped also here in cairo  She and her husband was in a taxi, and they stopped only so that he would get some money from an atm-machine. The taxi just drove off with her inside and the husband hasn't seen her since. It's so horrible.

Does anybody know what happens to all these kidnapped women??


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

swemuslimah said:


> About one week ago a woman got kidnapped also here in cairo  She and her husband was in a taxi, and they stopped only so that he would get some money from an atm-machine. The taxi just drove off with her inside and the husband hasn't seen her since. It's so horrible.
> 
> Does anybody know what happens to all these kidnapped women??


I hadn't heard about this case you mentioned.

The kidnapping of tourists by the Bedouins in Sinai usually last a few hours, then they are let go. Bedouins don't wish to harm the foreigners (so far) they are just looking for their case to be given media attention.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

swemuslimah said:


> About one week ago a woman got kidnapped also here in cairo  She and her husband was in a taxi, and they stopped only so that he would get some money from an atm-machine. The taxi just drove off with her inside and the husband hasn't seen her since. It's so horrible.
> 
> Does anybody know what happens to all these kidnapped women??


 
Where did you get this from I can't find anything anywhere?


----------



## swemuslimah (Mar 3, 2012)

hhaddad said:


> Where did you get this from I can't find anything anywhere?


It's not from the news.. This happened to a friend to my husbands friend. 

This was not a kidnapping like that of the beduins. They were not tourists, they had come to live here from chechenya(or how it spells). It feels like a really really bad kidnapping , that the taxidriver kidnapped her for horrible reasons.. But I really hope that she will somehow return to her husband to safety, or that she was able to escape at least. I don't know if the police can do anything??? There are thousands of taxis here so really nothing to go on.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope that your friends wife is ok 

I expect we will get yet another warning about taxis from our embassies. 

maiden


----------



## swemuslimah (Mar 3, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> I hope that your friends wife is ok
> 
> I expect we will get yet another warning about taxis from our embassies.
> 
> maiden


Got some sad news about the woman today. I don't know any details but my husband told me that she was found dead


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Unfortunately these are a daily occurances but mostly Egyptian kids are kidnapped or grown up sons of wealthy business men and they are eventualy released or the police find them. This terrible case sounds if it was not for money but was for more sinister reasons.


----------

